# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen citaprolan

## hetjekadetje

Ik slik sinds 15 jaar AD verschillende merken laatste jaren citaprolan slik al jaren 40 mg wordt nu tijd dat ik weer een beetje bij de mensen kom dus wil afbouwen maar hoe? wie heeft een goed afbouwschema

----------


## dotito

Wat je zeker moet doen is rustig afbouwen, anders krijg je teveel afkickverschijnselen. Je kan beginnen met die 40 mg te halveren, of in vier te doen.

Dan kan je evt 30 mg nemen een 2 tal weken aan één stuk. Zo ga je dan verder na die 2 weken naar 20 mg, dan weer 2 weken nemen, en dan verder halveren naar 10mg.

Als je bij die 10 mg bent kan je om de 3 dagen er één nemen, en zo bouwt ge rustig af tot dat je niets meer over blijft.

Kijk; ik heb dit hier nu opgeschreven omdat ik dat destijds voor mij zo heb gedaan, maar misschien is best om toch je eerst je Dr. is te raadplegen voor je gaat afbouwen.

Groetjes Do

----------


## hetjekadetje

Bedankt do voor je advies zo dacht ik het zelf ook ongeveer om af te bouwen is dat bij jou toen goed gegaan

----------


## dotito

Graag gedaan.

Eerlijk gezegd is het al bij al goed meegevallen dat afbouwen. Toen ik bijna aan het einde zat had ik soms last van hyperventilatie/paniekaanvallen, maar gelukkig heb ik daar nu weer minder last van(enkel bij stress).

Moet wel zeggen dat ik wel maar een goei 3 jaar AD heb genomen, jij neemt het wel iets langer hé!.

Alvast succes.

----------


## hetjekadetje

is waar slik het best al lang maar voel dat ik er vanaf moet voel me dan iets fitter niet meer zo veel slapen wat allerter en iets meer gevoel hoop ik nou ik ga ervoor maar het zal denk ik niet meevallen dat wordt doorzetten gr hetty

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Hetty,

Heel veel succes en sterkte met afbouwen!
Langzaam afbouwen is wel het beste en luister goed naar jezelf!
Hier staat een ervaringspost met afbouwen en ik heb daar ook links naar andere afbouw ervaringen op deze site geplaatst.

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## hetjekadetje

Bedankt voor de mail ik doe mn best en zet door en doe wel langzaam aan nogmaals bedankt ge hetty

----------

